# Fishing Bay Wrecks?



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Found two bay wrecks with very good relief and covered with fish today. Almost every drop yielded small snapper. The biggest was not even legal at about 15.5 inches though. 

I knew that big inshore snapper are smart fish, but I was honestly surprised that we didn't catch a single legal fish on two spots that looked super fishy today. 

Once you find a good spot, what's the key in getting the big bay snapper to bite?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Very light flourocarbon (20-30lb) and good bait. My preferred bait is fresh cut Bonita in the bay. I will say that catching legal snapper in the bay seems to be getting harder and harder though.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Jabo,

Bay reefs are fished hard, so fish are very shy. Light tackle, and fresh bait helps. Right tide, and weather conditions too. But best of all, is to go out at night. Like 3MB, you can fish bay reefs all day and catch nothing, or something, and come night everything goes crazy. 

Lots of fish in Pcola Bay, and luckily most that fish it don't know what they are doing.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Well my 2 cents is those bay wrecks get hit pretty hard since state season is open for a good while so, while the snaps tend to move around, there may be no big ones on those particular spots. I would use heavy weight to be sure you get to the structure and live bait, either white trout, pinfish, finger mullet or menhaden. Good luck


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I would have used live bait but had used it all earlier. We went very light on our tackle. 20lbs braid to 25lbs flouro. I think we'll head out one night with live bait and give those spots a try again.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hand sized or a little larger Menhaden--live.*

50# Fluoro minimum. Drag as tight as the line can handle. Big'uns are strong. I'll agree that night is best. Go to 100# Fluoro at night.


----------

